# 76830 and 76856 with Modifier



## golions1986 (Dec 7, 2016)

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to compliantly bill 76830 and 76856 together when there is appropriate supporting documentation that both were medically necessary.  Would I use Modifier 59?


----------

